# Reptile (UVB) bulbs ok in aquarium?



## snowmonkey (Oct 3, 2013)

I was looking for a bit more PAR in my 10G tank, so i borrowed a 20" 2 bulb T5HO Zilla fixture. im hoping to eventually get a 6500K and a roseate bulb, but for now it just has two Zilla Desert UVB lights. MY question is, will this increased ultraviolet light cause any damage to plants/fish? everything seems to be ok but I only run it for 4 out of the 6-8 hour photoperiod. I could not find a specific spectrum analysis for the bulbs.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

UV light is utterly useless for photosynthesis. If you used the fixture but swapped out the bulb for a fluorescent bulb it would help out.


----------



## snowmonkey (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats what i plan on doing, i just wanted to know if the increased UV would cause harm to anything in the tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know the answer to that. All I can say is aquatic plants and fish swim and live in shallow water too and don't get harmed by it that I can tell so perhaps the water blocks most of the harmful UV.


----------

